# Where is the best place to lodge/get a hotel room for my birthday in Mammoth?



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Misha said:


> Hey fellow shredders,
> 
> Im coming up to June Lake the 15-20th of February. My birthday is on the 21st so Id like to extend my stay and get a room somewhere. Dont wana splurge too much but would like great recommendations for places or if anyone would like to split a room.
> Im coming from LA, Hollywood to be exact. Spending my birthday with some shredders would be epic! (im turning 23) Bringing plenty of things with me if anyone wants to connect. Much Love
> ...


Air BNB is where i usually try to find a place, but that weekend is a 3 day holiday weekend, so you're probably screwed...

Your best bet is the motel 6 in bishop, but I'd be surprised if that one isn't sold out too. The mammoth hostel (holiday haus hostel) is pretty chill if you don't mind sharing a room with 3 other dudes, but it fills up fast.. you can probably book it for the weekdays but that weekend is going to be rough.


----------



## Misha (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.. It is my birthday so i woudnt mind splurging a little. Ive just never been so Im not familiar with area and what is has to offer. Il definitely look into it though. Thanks man


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you only need a place Monday and Tuesday night then you can probably find something in mammoth on Airbnb.

Fri, sat, and Sunday nights will be the bad nights. I'd do June mountain sat and Sunday and then mammoth on Monday and Tuesday.

When you go to mammoth, take the gondola to the very top immediately and then go down the back side towards chair 14 and stay on the backside until the lift lines get long. Backside usually starts off empty and then gets really crowded by the end of he day because it's probably the most fun place lol. When the backside gets crowded, I like to move over to the non-beginner lift at canyon lodge and do area. Lot of good tree runs there and that side should empty out after lunch.

If you want good blues / greens, chair 12 is your best bet for a short lift line. You can get there by taking the gondola to the top and then taking "road runner" around and down.

If you want a challenge, take the gondola to the top and then head south. You might have to unstrap for some of it, but you'll drop into the bowl above cloud nine express, which is a ton of fun (but challenging). The downside to this run is that 1. Snowboarders have to traverse a lot on flat ground to get there, 2. It's facing the south so it turns to slush the fastest, and 3. Everyone knows about it so it's always extremely crowded, especially at the beginning of the day. Cloud nine is a fun chair though if you don't mind the line - often times it moves faster than it looks. If I was in mammoth on a weekday I'd stay over there and on the back side all day.


----------

